# Can't play Pocket Camp anymore, so thought I'd make this...



## --Maya-- (Dec 3, 2020)

I tried to recreate my dream campsite!!! It's still a WIP, but click here to view it! Please give me feedback and suggestions!!!


----------



## Megaroni (Dec 11, 2020)

This is a really cute idea!!


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 12, 2020)

megantron said:


> This is a really cute idea!!


thanks!!!


----------

